

Cancer-Fighting Goodness Found in Cholesterol, Study Suggests - DiabloD3
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120419163553.htm

======
gjm11
Bypassing the blogspam:

Press release from Simon Fraser University: [http://www.sfu.ca/pamr/media-
releases/2012/study-finds-cance...](http://www.sfu.ca/pamr/media-
releases/2012/study-finds-cancer-fighting-goodness-in-cholesterol.html)

Paper in the Journal of Biological Chemistry (paywalled):
[http://www.jbc.org/content/287/14/11481.full?sid=76cffabf-8c...](http://www.jbc.org/content/287/14/11481.full?sid=76cffabf-8c4d-49ca-b6d9-1383e912ad09)

A useful rule of thumb is that whenever you see anything on sciencedaily.com
or physorg.com, unless it's absolute nonsense there's another more direct (and
often more informative) source you should link to instead.

~~~
DiabloD3
Those sources don't have RSS feeds, and ScienceDaily and PhysOrg have a bad
habit of not linking to such things.

------
Sonthun
I wonder if there are any studies looking at cancer incidence in people with
high cholesterol.

